# MS rügenland



## Pigge83 (10. Februar 2016)

Mahlzeit leute.hätte mal gerne nen paar erfahrungen über die ms rügenland.fahren am 25.3 raus.habe alte beiträge hier gelesen aber da wird man ja nicht schlau draus.hab mich jetzt abgemeldet hier und stelle so meine fragen.hoffe mir kann geholfen werden.fahre das erste mal raus mit nen kutter und hab da nen bisschen bammel zwecks seekrank usw.wie weit fährt der raus?gesagt wurde mir mal das er küsten nah bleibt.danke schon mal für antworten


----------



## großdorsch 1 (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: MS rügenland*

Hi,
mach dir kein kopf wegen seekrankheit!  da spielt es auch keine rolle wie weit der kutter raus fährt. entweder es erwischt dich oder nicht. 
und vergiss die aussage das die küstennah bleiben. das kann der käpten erst kurz vorher entscheiden weil er sich ja nach den standplätzen der dorschschwärme richten muss. und dann muss er ja auch das wetter beachten ob der wind nur fischen unter landschutz zuläst oder ob sicher auch weiter draussen liegende spots angefahren werden können.
ich geh mal davon aus dass du von laboe aus raus fährst und dann ist von küstennah (aussenförde-langelandbelt) alles drin.


----------



## Stulle (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: MS rügenland*

Wegen der Seekrankheit nicht nervös machen vorher nicht hungern oder saufen für den Rest must du auf ruhiges Wetter und gute Gene hoffen


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: MS rügenland*

Nimm vorher einfach 2 Reisetabletten und gut ist es :vik:


----------



## Pigge83 (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: MS rügenland*

Ja werde mich gut eindecken mit Tabletten und co.werde mir auch die sea bands holen.sollen wohl richtig gut sein.ja fahren ab laboe.hat wer Erfahrungen gemacht in letzter zeit mit der rügenland oder kennt ihr wen der erst draußen war mit dem kutter


----------



## angelotti79 (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: MS rügenland*

Moin. 
Kleiner Tipp zur Seekrankheit. Hatte es auch schon mal richtig schlimm. Daher klebe ich mir jetzt ab Windstärke 5-6 immer ein Pflaster hinter das Ohr ( Scopoderm TTS ). Die Dinger helfen echt super. Da können auch 2 Meter Wellen kommen. Musst du dir aber verschreiben lassen. 
Viel erfolg#a


----------



## Pigge83 (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: MS rügenland*

Hab nen guten arzt der wird das schon machen.bräuchte trotzdem noch nen paar tipps o.erfahrung zur rügenland


----------



## lattenputzer (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: MS rügenland*

Hi,
die Rügenland ist ein Stahlschiff und ehemaliger Fischkutter, der in der Nordsee gefischt hat. Daher schaukelt es dort weniger als auf den ehemaligen Holzfischkuttern der Ostsee. Kapitän, Crew und Service sollen ganz in Ordnung sein. Anglerisch ist der Kutter sogar besser als die Blauort (Laboe), weil das Heck viel Platz bietet und nicht ein Deck höher liegt. Ansonsten schau einfach mal auf deren Homepage nach. Unter MS Rügenland wirst Du im Netz etliches finden.


----------



## Pigge83 (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: MS rügenland*

Habe schon viel gegoogelt aber nich wirklich viel gefunden.wenn dann war es hier im board fast nur negatives.naja lass mich überraschen was geht.würde mich noch interessieren wie da meistensns geangelt wird auf dem kutter und mit was gummi/pilker farbe usw


----------



## sei (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: MS rügenland*

Der Kutter und die Crew sind das beste was auf der Ostsee unterwegs ist! Bernhard bringt dich an den Fisch und das Essen an Bord ist klasse! Farben sind tagesabhängig! Was gerade "in" ist ist das Möhrchen...! Pinke Speedys sind auch gut!


----------



## Stulle (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: MS rügenland*

An Köder sind Pilker in rot/schwarz, blau/Silber, Gummi sind schwarz/rot Motoröl, transparent/glitzer und orange gelb die standarts. Pink ist auch im kommen.

Ich zeig dir nachher mal mein Kasten.


----------



## Stulle (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: MS rügenland*


----------



## Pigge83 (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: MS rügenland*

Ok super.danke.mit gummis kann ich mich tot schmeissen.pilker werde ich mir noch einige holen.fischt ihr die ohne drilling und lasst die dann übern grund schleifen und nur mit beifänger? oder normal mit drilling.


----------



## Arki2k (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: MS rügenland*

Ich persönlich: Mit Drilling und nem Octi-Kopf mit Einzelhaken


----------



## Pigge83 (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: MS rügenland*

Das mit dem octo.werde ich auch machen ist die beste methode


----------



## angelmichel (15. April 2016)

*AW: MS rügenland*

Hallo miteinander,
Habe jetzt auch meine ersten Erfahrungen mit diesem Schiff und Kapitän gemacht.....
Wenn das das Beste ist was die Ostsee hergibt, dann gute Nacht!
Wenig Drift, schonmal schlecht, aber dann:
Immer um Stollergrundtonne drumherum obwohl nichts passiert.
Wir standen mit 7 Leuten am Heck, ständig in der Andrift, so das bei max. 10m Tiefe der Scheuchschatten uns gezwungen hat weit auszuwerfen.
Noch alles gut soweit, doch das ständig der Motor angeschmissen wurde um den Bug zu korrigieren, ging uns allen auf die Nerven.
Schlimmer noch, jedesmal nach seiner Korrektur, kam die Durchsage: Gaff auf die Bug. Dort stand Ramona, welche dann zusammen mit ihrem Freund 19 große Dorsche gefangen hat und wir mit 7 Mann uns abmühen mussten um zusammen mal gerade 6 zu fangen.
Uns fehlten leider die blonden Haare und sonstige weiblichen Attribute....
Wo er dann mal nicht auf der Brücke war, musste plötzlich auch bei uns mal gegafft werden.
3 Mann hatten gleichzeitig krumme Ruten!!
Leider war er hinterher wieder oben.
Wir haben alles versucht, Möhrchen, Wattwurm, schwarz/rot, schwarz/orange, alles was unsere Kisten hergegeben haben...
Er hat seinen Kutter für Ramona ausgerichtet, wir anderen Vollzahler waren egal.
Fazit:
LOHNT SICH NICHT WENN BLOND AN BORD!
Gruß
Angelmichel


----------



## HeinBlöd (15. April 2016)

*AW: MS rügenland*

Michel, entschuldige meine dumme Frage.....
 Aber wer ist Ramona ?!?


----------



## mefofänger (15. April 2016)

*AW: MS rügenland*

würde mich auch mal interessieren wer denn die werte dame ist???????;+|kopfkrat;+


----------



## Teletommi (15. April 2016)

*AW: MS rügenland*

Kennt ihr nicht Ramona? Nein Spaß !!!


----------



## drolle68 (15. April 2016)

*AW: MS rügenland*

Oder nächstes Mal mit blonder Langhaarperücke angeln.|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## buttweisser (19. April 2016)

*AW: MS rügenland*

Schaut mal auf die Website grossdorsch.de. Das ist die von der Rügenland,
da könnt Ihr auch Ramona sehen. 

Der Eigner war schon immer super darin die Fänge auf seinen Kuttern übertrieben gut darzustellen. Manche sagen auch er sei ein Laichdorschräuber, zumindest in der Zeit Winter und zeitiges Frühjahr.


----------

